# OMG LEGOLAS!!!!!!!



## DragonHeart (Nov 30, 2012)

this club is for people who are lord of the rings fans. Here you can talk about the characters(especially Legolas) the actors(especially Orlando Bloom) and just the movies in general, sooo without further ado lets discuss.... The one.... the only...... LEGOLAS (of whom I am a hopeless fangirl) and all the others


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 30, 2012)

> Legolas was riding along the woods and one day he found a baby whaped in colth so he got off his horse and went to the baby and then Legolas said"who left you here little one"and then the baby just cryed and then Legolas pick her up and hold her and then the baby stoped crying and then Legolas said"your name is going be Laura"and then Legolas and the baby went onto the horse and went back to the castle where he lived.Legolas said"father mother I found this little baby in the woods and then Legolas mother got up and walked down and said"how can people put baby in the woodsand to die".Then Legolas father said"we are going to keep her"and then Legolas was happy for someriseing.


I'm sorry, but whenever anyone mentions Legolas to me this comes to mind.

Also, I just finished The Simarillion. 'Twas awesome.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 1, 2012)

awesome i havent read the books yet but i will as soon as i get a chance to go to the library


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 1, 2012)

DragonHeart said:


> awesome i havent read the books yet but i will as soon as i get a chance to go to the library


Fair warning: once you get past the main trilogy and read the supplementary materials, things get really crazy. Really crazy.

J.R.R. Tolkien puts Greek mythology to shame with The Silmarillion.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 1, 2012)

okay i will remember that i bet the books are amazing


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 2, 2012)

DragonHeart said:


> okay i will remember that i bet the books are amazing


Oh yes, the books are still nothing short of amazing. One does not simply skim them, though, because if you did you will get lost fast.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 2, 2012)

actually considering how much i read i will probobly end up reading the series twice in a row


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 2, 2012)

DragonHeart said:


> actually considering how much i read i will probobly end up reading the series twice in a row


That probably isn't a bad idea, seeing as I re-read them occasionally and I still finds things out I didn't knew before.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 3, 2012)

yeah thats me and i read really fast too, not to brag or antthing but i once finished a 300 page book in about 5 days


----------

